# Seiko 6139-7100 Questions/problems



## enduser (Dec 3, 2007)

Well so my 6139-7100 arrived on Monday and looked hot damn. Just like on the auction site.(ID 280180097152) Now the seconds hand wasn't running so I shook the watch (though it needed to be wound) and it started up. I looked at it for a few minutes and it was running fine. When I checked the time later it was way off (slow) I reset it and it ran fine for a while again. Next day it was off once more and I reset it a few times but didn't really check into it. So today I noticed the time stopped a few hours after I set it and went to bed. So here's what I discovered.

If I reset the chronograph the seconds/small min dials reset to 0 properly. I hit the seconds button and it won't start. I have to bump the watch to get it running. It runs for 5 minutes, it runs fine and the minutes dial works ok, then the seconds hand stops three seconds before 12. I then have to bump the watch to get the second dial restarted. It then runs for one turn and it stops 3/2 seconds before 12. It'll keep on doing this untill I reset the chronograph which then will make it run for 5 minutes and the cycle starts over.

Also how do I adjust the Day? I can adjust the date by pushing the crown but not the Day.

Thanks

Arek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Push harder









If there is a build up of crud/DNA under the crown, this can hamper its action......

Also, with the running woes, are you sure youve got enough power reserve in the watch to kep it running properly...?

A quick shake wont really give it enough juice to keep going long, Im not sure that these can be manualy wound either, try wearing it for a few hours, then set the time and see how you go, if its still not right then a service should sort it.......


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

enduser said:


> Well so my 6139-7100 arrived on Monday and looked hot damn. Just like on the auction site.(ID 280180097152) Now the seconds hand wasn't running so I shook the watch (though it needed to be wound) and it started up. I looked at it for a few minutes and it was running fine. When I checked the time later it was way off (slow) I reset it and it ran fine for a while again. Next day it was off once more and I reset it a few times but didn't really check into it. So today I noticed the time stopped a few hours after I set it and went to bed. So here's what I discovered.
> 
> If I reset the chronograph the seconds/small min dials reset to 0 properly. I hit the seconds button and it won't start. I have to bump the watch to get it running. It runs for 5 minutes, it runs fine and the minutes dial works ok, then the seconds hand stops three seconds before 12. I then have to bump the watch to get the second dial restarted. It then runs for one turn and it stops 3/2 seconds before 12. It'll keep on doing this untill I reset the chronograph which then will make it run for 5 minutes and the cycle starts over.
> 
> ...


Hi Enduser,

Welcome to the forum









A few comments off the top of my head in no particular order (wiser minds please correct these points)

1. 6139s are not hand-windable, so I presume you mean it needed putting on a watch winder or a given prolonged period of rotation or wearing.

2. I have three 6139s and I always have the sweep second hand running on them (gloomy anticipation that the chrono will not reset - but it always does.







)

3. All my 6139s stop at 3 seconds to 12 - it must be in their genes.

4. One of them had the same symptoms you mention - sporadic stopping, unwillingness to start. It might just be that the watch needs more rotating or wearing to get the power reserve up, but mine responded to a few tiny drops of watch oil (a definite first for me, I usually drown them), and it runs beautifully. BUT it always stops at 3 seconds to 12 on the sweep, AND it needs a quick see-saw movement along the 6 -12 axis to get it to start, where my others start with a gentle arcing movement.

5. The date should change with a gentle press of the crown with thumbnail or ballpoint pen. The day should change with further (deeper) pressure. Best not try this with the watch time between, say, 10.00pm and 2.00am as this can jam the day/date change. Try to wind the time to something safe (? 4.30) and then try the crown push . I usually set mine to 'yesterday's' day and date and then wind the hands until the current day and date appear. This way you can avoid the day changing at midday.









You can bet your bottom dollar that if I try to set mine day and date with crown alone to say SATURDAY and 27, I will get to SATURDAY 26 and on the last push both the day and date will change as well. All part of the fun.

There are guys on this forum who are far more knowledgable about 6139s and I hope they will modify my advice accordingly, but suffice to say 'Dont worry', a lot of the problems seem to resolve by winding or letting the watch run past midnight and then trying your resets the next day.

Hope this helps,

Graham


----------



## enduser (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replays.

Pushing harder worked for the day









I wore the watch nice 7pm Monday so I thought that might have been enough time to fully recharge the capacitors?

Another question. I just got a reply from the seller saying that the watch will keep time with the (stopwatch) seconds hand reset and not running but thats not so with my watch. I have to keep the stopwatch running other wise the big time hands stay in the same position and the watch doesn't keep time. Is the watch suppose to keep time either way?

Also I just spent some time gently hitting the watch with my palm to get the gyro moving and the stop watch has been running for 15 min so far. Will see how far it goes.

Thanks

Arek


----------



## enduser (Dec 3, 2007)

So after shaking the watch for a while the seconds (stopwatch) hand works fine now but the watch is running about 7 min faster every hour, which seems quite excessive. I've read that its better to have a watch run faster then slower when it comes to movement repairs/damage. Is this right?


----------

